# 1 gallon planted



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Can i put plants in a 1 gallon and not put any fish in it? I was thinkin a nano tank in my room with java fern


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is possible









You will get a better response in the Aquatic plants forum, so topic moved


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you would not be able to have many plants in 1g, the lighting is possibly another restricting factor.

I would try some undergravel substraight, some plant food, a low powered filter unit and a couple of small plants, possibly also a few japonica shrimps to help against algea.

since jan obviously wanted to move this but forgot, I'll do the honours


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

Also keep in mind that if you don't have fish in the tank you maybe need to use a different kind of fertilizer. You might need to add some nitrates for example (if your tap water doesn't contain it).


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Scott C said:


> Can i put plants in a 1 gallon and not put any fish in it? I was thinkin a nano tank in my room with java fern


I would try an open top tank with a clip on fluorescent light and an Azoo palm filter if you want filtration. You could use Flourish Excel and regular Flourish. Substrate is up to you, just don't bury the rhizome of the java fern.

Here's a possibility of tank, light and filter kit:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...09&N=2004+62761


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Innes said:


> since jan obviously wanted to move this but forgot, I'll do the honours


Hahaa, thank you Innes


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> Can i put plants in a 1 gallon and not put any fish in it? I was thinkin a nano tank in my room with java fern


I would try an open top tank with a clip on fluorescent light and an Azoo palm filter if you want filtration. You could use Flourish Excel and regular Flourish. Substrate is up to you, just don't bury the rhizome of the java fern.

Here's a possibility of tank, light and filter kit:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...09&N=2004+62761
[/quote]
just wondering: is there any reason why one would want to use a filter in a planted tank without fish?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

nevermind ill grab a 5 gallon for $8 because i got a hood and filter for one and mabey i can add a beta (or mabey not)


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i have 2 planted 5g tanks and they do very well, i dont use filters in these because it isnt needed, all i have are small powerheads to create a current and keep the water from being stagnant. the biggest problem i have is finding plants that wont grow too big for the tank, and just about everyting you can find regularly is too big, what is usually concidered a forground plant is large in these tanks so you have to find tiny plants for forground and back plants you can use regular small plants. 
one thing to think about is that the wpg rule doesnt work on these tanks as you need at least a certian amount of light to grow plants regardless of the volume of the tank, i found this to be 9w CF and 20W floursecent, i have one tank with a powerglow 15W and it does good but only for 6 months before i have to replace the bulb.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

boontje said:


> ...the biggest problem i have is finding plants that wont grow too big for the tank, and just about everyting you can find regularly is too big...


Good point. For a 1-2 gallon tank, I'm thinking the best plant would be an _Anubias barteri nana_...grows slow and stays small. Without fish, algae shouldn't be as big an issue, and with a tank that small it'd be no big deal to pull out the plant and clean it if need be.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i prune my plants every so often


----------

